# converting shed to guest house- vapor barriers



## MaryJo (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi.
I am converting a nice pine shed into a guest house for company.
It is a simple but solid pine plank building with no insulation or siding.
I am wondering if I can just put in fiberglass batting between the studs and put a vapor barrier over that, than put up a nice interior wall. Does that make sense, or should there be a barrier between the outside wall of pine planks and the insulation- since there is no siding or tyvek or anything to protect from rain moisture. What do you think?


----------



## glennjanie (Jul 1, 2008)

Welcome MaryJo:
We are happy to have you. If you buy the fiberglass batts with a vapor barrier on them you will not need any other. Just make sure you turn the vapor barrier to the inside of the cabin so that any moisture in the wall can migrate to the outside.
I think you have a wonderful idea for your guests. They can have their privacy without paying for a motel room.
Glenn


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 1, 2008)

Sounds like a good vacation getaway for friends.
Just remember if anyone will sleep in there , do them a favor and install a smoke detector. And if you install any wood stoves or heaters besides electric, install a carbon monoxide/smoke detector.
Better to keep em safe. 
Have fun with your project, and vapor barriers always face to the heated space up here.


----------

